# TPU WCG team ad on Free-DC



## twilyth (Sep 7, 2010)

*ATTENTION CRUNCHERS - We need your opinion - TPU WCG team ad on Free-DC*

I've wanted to donate to Free-DC for a while.  I've corresponded with Bok, the guy who runs the site, and he's happy to give us some ad space in return.

But there are 2 options.  A banner ad for one month or small ad in the left column for a full year.  Anantech is doing a banner for October.  If we do a small ad, it will be under the google search box on the left.

You decide which.

The poll will only be open for 3 days.  Once we have a decision, I will need people to offer ideas for the graphics that we'll use.  If we get more than just one, we'll have another poll to pick the winner.  At this point I don't think there will be any prizes except maybe adding their user id along with my own.

So, here we go.  Vote early and often.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 7, 2010)

That would be awesome!

I think that I'd rather us have the small ad for a year, to get our message out longer.  But, really, you decide, since you're donating


----------



## Exeodus (Sep 7, 2010)

I agree.  I can offer some advice on the graphic as well.  Let's get the word out there!!


----------



## twilyth (Sep 8, 2010)

Bummer.  Poll has been up for more than half a day and we've got 4 votes.  I was hoping there might be a little more interest.

Is this not a good idea or people just don't care about promoting the team?  I know a lot of people here are enthusiastic daily contributors so I know the interest is there.

Does my explanation/description need work?  I don't get it.

I only expected maybe 20 or 30 people to participate so it's not like I though the response would flood the TPU servers or anything.  

I guess I just try to bump it during peek hours tomorrow and the next day.  Maybe work on a catchier title or something.

To those who have voted - thank you.

Robin.


----------



## KieX (Sep 8, 2010)

I voted for the small one for year as that's probably the better of the two for exposure. Great idea either way. Thanks for this


----------



## twilyth (Sep 8, 2010)

Well it's looking like small but persistent is beating big but temporary.

I probably should have mention this in the original post, but the small ad can be a max of 165 pixels wide.  Vertical size is flexible up to a point.

Here is what an area 165 x 187 looks like.


----------



## KieX (Sep 9, 2010)

Slightly larger than our forum avatars. Doesn't look so small imho. Enough space for some magic.


----------



## twilyth (Sep 24, 2010)

Quick update:  Obviously we are going with the 1 yr option.  Next step is to get anyone who has some graphics chops to come up with a design.  Hopefully we'll get more than one.  Then we'll do the poll dance again and finally get things in gear.

I was horribly sick last week.  I guess it was the flu but no cough or congestion, just really severe muscle aches.  I say "just" but they were there day after day for more than a week.  After the first couple days it really wears you down.

anyway, it looks like things are back to normal, even if "normal" is probably equivalent to a bad day for most people.  Even so, I'm not going to start the next thread asking for graphics until i'm sure I can follow through on it.  Hopefully that will be next week but I'm not promising anything.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 24, 2010)

thats and awesome idea, you should have posted this in the WCG thread, 

dunno if you did, but i didnt se it 

try and go to the Photoshop Clubhouse, for the thing you want to get done


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 24, 2010)

Great idea Twilyth! My vote is the smaller one for a year.


----------



## Bow (Sep 25, 2010)

Same here, small one for a year.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2010)

damn, i totally missed this 

I would have voted for the 1yr choice though.  So anyway I can help?  What we need?


----------



## twilyth (Oct 26, 2010)

OK.  I've finally pulled my head together enough to finish paying for our ad and do a proposed graphic.






Unfortunately, W1z no likey - which I guess is a good thing since I know some you have awesome graphics kung fu and can easily do something much nicer.  I decided to go it alone because I've been in a really shitty mood for a few months and wasn't really up to organizing anything.  Also, most of the time I work very hard at not coming across like an asshole and still fail quite regularly (I guess I should consider that some sort of hint :shadedshu ).  When I'm not feeling well I won't even make the effort so I wasn't sure I would be able to handle something like that as well as I would like.

I felt a little funny about putting my user id in the ad and I'm still not sure how I feel about that, so consider that part optional.  I'll go with whatever people think is appropriate.  Anyway, the more I look at it, the more I think the font I chose looks gay.

I'm going to set up another thread for people to offer their contributions and suggestions.  I don't really feel like doing yet another poll to see which one people like the best and am more inclined to leave that decision to W1zzard.

I'll update this post with a link to the new thread later today.  It won't have much to add, it will just be a new venue for the discussion.

The graphic can be up to 180 pixels wide.  Height is negotiable but assume that it should be around 180 as well.  Width is not negotiable because of where the ad will be on the screen.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks dude.  I don't go good skills so I'll leave that up to others.  If you'll want I can contact the GUA people to ask for their help?


----------



## twilyth (Oct 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks dude.  I don't go good skills so I'll leave that up to others.  If you'll want I can contact the GUA people to ask for their help?



Ruh?  GUA?  No habla "_geek_" dude.

I'm teasing you - but only about the "geek" part.  What is GUA and more importantly, does it cost anything?

Thanks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

Graphics Artist United (GAU, sorry)

It's a club here on TPU, they make signatures and stuff for free, maybe they can help?


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 26, 2010)

Pm PvtCaboose1337 his username is under my sig... he is awesome at photoshop and will do it for free and do it in a very timely manner for you! He's really good at this stuff!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2010)

PVT is great, he made my old avvy


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 26, 2010)

PVT FTW


----------

